# LF : Mature female marble motoro / clown loaches 7"+



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

looking for a mature female marble motoro ray / large 7"+ clown loaches

please send me some pictures and your asking price and we can work from there

ray would be even better if it has been breeding in the past.

thanks alot


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking to let mine go but now she is pregnant so its no good for you .


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

daily bumpp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still lookinggggg


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

daily bumppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

now looking for clown loaches as well

thaanks


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Try talking to Stratos he is ordering 8-9inch loaches and I believe they are 150$ including all taxes and shipping costs. I would email or pm him fast cause he needs to know pretty quick before he places the order.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah i already pmed just waiting for reply 

thanks a lot =]


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still lookinggg


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

lookinggg still....


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

pms replied, still looking


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still lookingggg


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

looking stilll..... no ray keepers?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I just came from Island Pets in Burnaby & they have some XL Clown Loaches there. There were 6 or 7 of them that were 6"+ and they cost $89.99 each.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry guys all mine on hold for me
Grant brought them in for me.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

uppp to the toppppp! daily bumppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Still looking!!!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Grant is bringing in more next week but i don't know exactly what size they will be.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

stilll lookinggggggg


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

uppp topppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hey.. bluebarry
pm this guy .. 5.5 " is good price! just little smaller then 7 " 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-10-clown-loaches-5-5-5-a-22488/


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Pms replied .. Still looking


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I know its smaller than what you're looking for, but when I was in Fantasy Aquatics picking up some new corals, they had 4 to 4.5" clown loaches for sale. 

Don't know of any other LFS right now carrying anything larger than that. I saw IPU had tiny ones (<1") for real cheap but they're way too small for what you're looking for I'm assuming.

I was at King Ed's this week but didn't look in their fw section so don't know the size or selection of clown loaches.

Been too busy with work to prowl the LFS circuit like I normally do.

Hope that helps. I guess you can call around.

Anthony


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah king ed did have larger ones like 6 " but sold out pretty fast i think..

thanks for the info though, i did call around but yeah most places have just smaller ones


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

why didnt you order with theo from dragonfish canada? i sent you his info a while back.

he just brought in a bunch of 10 inch ones. he could have gotten you some 7 8 9 inch ones as well!

the 10 inch ones came in looking like monsters!!! affordable too for the size. dont think anyone else is able to bring in any this size.

Small BBXB and some loaches - YouTube


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I've repeatedly told you grant brought in 7-8inch ones in and he still has some in Burnaby.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

grant bought them in for a customer i believe 

and i am mainly looking for people that are trying to get rid of them, had couple replies already. usually they are quite cheaper that way because people just get tired and want to get rid of them then ordering but thanks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i saw in richmond IPU have a bunch CL size 6" ~ 6.6 " for $89


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

still lookingggggg..


----------

